# Interview from a CFO



## maximuz (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi guys,

I just received an email from one of my interviewers for an account receivables position that I applied to. It seems like I passed the two previous interviews I had with her so it looks like I'm scheduled for the last interview with the CFO. She said that I should pick a date when I can go for the interview. I'm worried about this interview because I'm not sure if the person is going to ask the same questions or different ones. Any tips would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## sous2817 (Jun 24, 2011)

Take a deep breath, be confident, look them in the eye and answer the questions truthfully.  It shouldn't matter what questions they asked (unless you told a whole series of lies and they're going to try and match them up among the other interviews you've had).


----------



## maximuz (Jun 24, 2011)

sous2817 said:


> Take a deep breath, be confident, look them in the eye and answer the questions truthfully.  It shouldn't matter what questions they asked (unless you told a whole series of lies and they're going to try and match them up among the other interviews you've had).



No I didn't do any of that. I was honest all the way but what questions will they ask is what I'm worried because I want to prepare myself.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jun 25, 2011)

You obviously know what the role is at this point or you wouldn't have got this far. 

The CFO might ask a couple of the same sorts of questions, just to clarify, but at this stage they might be more interested in how you would fit in. So think about answers to questions like...

How would you handle...
... a difficult workmate / manager / client?
(Try to give examples of how you have dealt with this in the past)

What would you see as your biggest challenge in this company?
Where do you see yourself in 5 years?

And others along that line.

And maybe prepare some questions that you would like to ask, because you may be invited to do that. 

Denis


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jun 26, 2011)

Perhaps mention how important you believe a good AR dept to be to any organisation ... CFO and CEO's are _always_ interested in Cash Flow !


----------



## Jude24 (Jun 26, 2011)

Moreso, 

Explore their line of business and try to develop something with our excel to enable them manage their account recievable. For a sample design a table that would authomatically alert you with say a color code when a receiveable is due.
That way during the interview, you would be able to discuss in details so sort of assistance you could render to the company.

Success mate... Hope to hear the good news soon....

Cheers


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jun 27, 2011)

I would expect the questions would be CV related (any weak spots that need explaining, and anything especially strong as well). Prepare questions that demonstrate your interest in the company - be prepared to interview them as well. They will probably be trying to work out if you're a good fit with the team and with the company culture, and you need to work that out from your perspective as well.


----------



## anandvarma (Jun 27, 2011)

Dear Maximuz,

First thing you should be very confident while answering the questions. Second normally all questions will be on your CV and Experience you have gained from the past work.  there will be some specific questions about present company requirements. Please follow what is said by  *SOUS2817*.

some time CFO, jest want you to see the person who is going to join the organisation.

Just relax, every thing will be fine.

all the best


----------

